# Question about Safety Inspection



## Betty (Feb 12, 2009)

I did a little research about what a Red R is verses a black R on a rejection sticker. My husband was told his van didn't pass(2003 Cargo )...said it was the front end but couldn't tell us specifically what was wrong with it. They put on the Red R....We took the van down the street and the mechanic said that the station we went to gives out tons of rejection stickers. Anyhow, he did say it was ball joints and wanted $600 to fix. Don't have the money so it is sitting in driveway. *I would like to take it to another station and see if it passes inspection or not....or does it have to be reinspected by same station?*I don't know who to trust and money is a factor here since we are on food stamps, lost house...etc.

Also, the place I want to take it is another town over where I last had my other van fixed. If a cop stops me, is there a way to deal with this? The van has a red r and it was back in November or December that it was inspected. I have another car we are using but since we have no money to fix the van....then any tickets we may get would really hurt us...Thanks...Betty


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Betty said:


> I did a little research about what a Red R is verses a black R on a rejection sticker. My husband was told his van didn't pass(2003 Cargo )...said it was the front end but couldn't tell us specifically what was wrong with it. They put on the Red R....We took the van down the street and the mechanic said that the station we went to gives out tons of rejection stickers. Anyhow, he did say it was ball joints and wanted $600 to fix. Don't have the money so it is sitting in driveway. *I would like to take it to another station and see if it passes inspection or not....or does it have to be reinspected by same station?*I don't know who to trust and money is a factor here since we are on food stamps, lost house...etc.
> 
> Also, the place I want to take it is another town over where I last had my other van fixed. If a cop stops me, is there a way to deal with this? The van has a red r and it was back in November or December that it was inspected. I have another car we are using but since we have no money to fix the van....then any tickets we may get would really hurt us...Thanks...Betty


You can get it reinspected at the same station that rejected it for FREE within 60 days. Once the rejection is in the system, MOST stations will not give you a pass if another gives you a red R until you fix the repairs. A red R is a safety failure and you're not supposed to be driving it. It's not a crime, but some officer may decide to give you a cite for it. Anyway they're all in business to make repairs (big $$$), not give out $37 inspections, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Black "R" is emmisions, red "R" is safety / mechanical. Black, you can drive for a limited time. Red, vehicle is deadlined.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought it was 29 bucks


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

MCADPD24 said:


> I thought it was 29 bucks


Extra $8 for the six pack to ensure it passes


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The MA inspection process is completely fair. Because there is absolutely no conflict of interest that would encourage the service station inspecting the car to tell you it needs a repair.

My mechanic who I've been going to for years doesn't do inspections; when I get my oil changed, I usually have him bring it to the inspection station for me. They know they can't screw with him, and they know he'll get any repairs that will ahve to be done. I usually pay him an extra $15 on top of the $29 for the time it takes. Well worth it if you don't have an inspection station you can trust.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Good idea Obie! did I sense some sarcasm there?


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I think he may be saying that there are some mechanics who are not trustworthy. I can't believe it!!!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

SinePari said:


> Extra $8 for the six pack to ensure it passes


Roger that. lol


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

But does a person HAVE to go back to the same station that rejected the vehicle? I would rather pay the extra money rather than get it reinspected by the same place. I have a bubble in my tire, so I have no problem with accepting that I need to replace it. I didn't have any issues at the station but was definitely uncomfortable there.

The place that is going to replace the tire also does inspections so it makes sense for me to just have it done there all in one go.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Most stations will not try to inspect a car or truck that has been rejected 
by another inspection station.
When they try to log on to the registry computer they get locked out 
with the new system.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for replying. So it IS a law that requires me to go back to the same place?


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

The place I get my vehicles inspected has a list of related regulations posted. I imagine most places do. Iirc, you're not required to take it back to the same station. Wheather or not the system makes it a royal pain in the a$$ not to, I don't know. 

IANLE


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There is a thread on the new MA inspections.

I went through this problem and the new system is a mess
when it comes to reinspection after a rejection sticker.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> There is a thread on the new MA inspections.
> 
> I went through this problem and the new system is a mess
> when it comes to reinspection after a rejection sticker.


Thanks. I'll take a look through. It seems to be a bit of a scam LOL. I completely understand that I need to replace the tire and do not dispute the sticker. I just dread going back there. Yer man was a wee bit too smug for my taste. I'll ask my brother to take the car back if I can't find any way around that.

I was also told that I have to have my license plate displayed in the front of the car. The front end of my car is not shaped that way so I have no idea how I'm going to deal with that. I asked him for suggestions where/how I was supposed to fit it and he told me it wasn't his problem.

If I have to go back there I'm simply going get my red R replaced with a black one lol. Any thoughts?

This really stinks. I just finished reading the thread from the poster who wasn't feeling well because no dumb questions had been asked recently


----------

